# Does anyone else do this in the supermarket?



## Cupcakekisses (Jul 9, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone else is as   (I didn't know that symbol comes up as idiot...I was aiming at bonkers!) as me and stands in the baby aisle in the supermarket working out (with the help of a calculator) which are the best value items.  Todays task involved working out if 3 packs of 80 sainsburys wipes for £2.50 was better value than 2 packs of 4x80 wipes for £6...yes they really do make it that complicated!

Anyway, for anyone that's still following there was less than 1p/wipe difference between the two offers but hey pennies make pounds and pounds make prizes!!  

I think I'm finally losing the plot....


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Your not on your own BUT it's my DH who does that, works out which is cheaper, better value!!  Not had to look for baby wipes for a long time as mine are older than a lot of adopters children on here...but wanted you to know your NORMAL!!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

imo you should do that with everything in a supermarket especially if they have lots of pack sizes or special offers. things like washing up liquid can have different amounts of product in the same size bottle just to make it even harder to compare. caveat emptor.


----------



## Cupcakekisses (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not alone in this one, I always try and look for the offers but then when theres two offers on the same brand of product (they were exactly the same packs of wipes just one was a bundle of 4 and the other individual) so it threw me.

Goldbunny I think my head would combust with calculating washing up liquid bottles


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

I have reusable wipes just so I don't have to work that stuff out, numbers and me do not get bon


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

I do that too, but I look at the tiny writing on the bottom of the price tag that says things like, 100gm is 4.6p, If one is think and one 4.6p then I but the cheaper on. I think they do it for special offers as well as normal priced products, so that might make is quicker for you xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Huggies wipes are buy 1 get 2 free in Tesco at the moment, but the box of 9 still works out cheaper...


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

this post really made me smile!


----------



## Cupcakekisses (Jul 9, 2013)

NM2B we're two weeks (tomorrow) away from panel so I keep having random bursts of craziness... I think it's a coping mechanism, or my general craziness evolving to creep down the baby aisles now


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I know i'm going slightly off on a tangent but in case anyone is interested The Book Club has free delivery if you add the promotional code RHFREE


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a set myself a personal challenge to find the best value nappies! Not just the cheapest, but the ones that are cheap and do a good job! lol!  Loved the ones Tesco had on offer recently but they seem to be discontinuing, have now found Asda's own brand ones are great value.  Had a friend get me some Pampers Actifit with her discount but DH not impressed!


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations,cupcake kisses  

I was thinking about joining the baby groups shops do like boots, Tesco, Asda and Pampers etc   and I'm not even matched yet  

Nm2b x x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Amazon also do a baby/family group where you can get 20% off nappies and also discounts on selected items, including free 'Prime' next-day delivery.
I signed up a while ago.

I'm also a member of Ikea Family which gives you massive discounts (on selected items), and Toys R Us also has a discount scheme for parents.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Amazon also do a baby/family group where you can get 20% off nappies and also discounts on selected items, including free 'Prime' next-day delivery.
I signed up a while ago.
I'm also a member of Ikea Family which gives you massive discounts (on selected items), and Toys R Us also has a discount scheme for parents.

And on topic, I do that all the time, I do it for fun lol


----------



## Cupcakekisses (Jul 9, 2013)

AuntieKatie I've heard Lidl nappies are good...I think it was Lidl, or Aldi, maybe Aldi actually - I always get them two muddled up!

NM2B go for it...when we felt comfortable enough with where we were in the process (i.e. PAR read) I went on a mad sign-up spree and looked for anywhere possible to sign up to save money on baby stuff.

Pauliboo I never thought on Amazon, I might have to make that my lunchtime task to investigate.

Maybe we should start a 'best value' thread to share any absolute bargains we find


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

auntikatie kiddiecare just for bums nappies are meant to fab quality and value 196 size 2=19.99 - 120 size 5 = 19.99 http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/categorydisplay10A_5022_10751_61181_-1__61177_61177_10001_61177


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

ME, I do it! Lol

Tesco wipes...box of 12 packs for £10.50! 0.7p a wipe 

I don't like the packaging on johnsons or pampers as my eldest tAkes the label off and they dry out!

Nappies...own brands are much cheaper, I am a serial nappy tester....tried them all...I went to Aldi for some the other day because everyone raved about them...they don't work for the B family...useless. Pampers acti-fit are my faves, or Sainsburys own. I haven't tried the new morrrisons/kiddicare...they're next lol.

Home Bargains have boxes of act-fit for £7.99 ATM! They also have bright fragranced nappy bag rolls and dispensers which are perfect for your changing bags, tommee tippee ones, should be a fiver but they're just 99p!

Stock up now 

(I do my dh's head in....but I can't help it!)


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

nappy bags 12p for 100 morrisons own, nice fragrance double up as dog poop/cat poop bags


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

genius mel thanks, have been using sandwich bags for cat poop hadn't even thought about nappy bags! massively cheaper!!


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Cupcakekisses said:


> *Maybe we should start a 'best value' thread to share any absolute bargains we find *


You should look on the Money Saving Expert forums, this one is titled 'Money Saving Mums'... http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/forumdisplay.php?f=233


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

melloumaw said:


> auntikatie kiddiecare just for bums nappies are meant to fab quality and value 196 size 2=19.99 - 120 size 5 = 19.99 http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/categorydisplay10A_5022_10751_61181_-1__61177_61177_10001_61177


I have a feeling these are basically the same as the ones I was getting in Tesco, except in Tesco they were cheaper when on sale, they were called Cheeky Bots I think? I'm going to go with the Asda ones for now but try the Kiddicare ones next  We have lots of nappy bags, we were already using the Tesco own brand ones (not the value, the ones in the yellow packet) for doggy poo bags, much cheaper than buying actual poo bags!


----------



## Cupcakekisses (Jul 9, 2013)

I love how this conversation managed to move from babywipes to incorporate poo bags  

I have a bit of a random tip (regarding babywipes, not poo bags!) did you know if you store your baby wipes upside down they don't dry out?  I didn't know this until my MIL told me and now I store them upside down and voila, no dry top wipe! 

DDCT 12 packs of wipes for £10.50 is a blumming bargain, I'm noting that one down!  Might have to take myself to Home Bargains at the weekend too to see what little delights they have.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Nappy bags for  dog poo bags was a revelation.  My sister suggested it 9 p for 100 sainsburys cheapys amazing value.  The nappy brand stuff is really interesting.  A lot of friends have told me only huggies and pampers have the absorbancy would be great to see if people are happy with cheaper brands x x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Just to say we always use the sainsburys 'little ones' scented nappy sacks as dog poo bags, they are cheap and smell lovely and fresh


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

fab tip cupcake
boots always used to have fab points offers when mine were little, ie spend £20 on baby products get £10 of points, not sure if they still do it now though, although they do offer 10 points per pound, on baby stuff,they currently have £9 for 12 packs of their own wipes,


----------



## Jaynemummy (Jul 6, 2013)

It's so exciting when you can finally start thinking of buying things like wipes, toys and stuff people take for granted when they can have babies right away.  My suggestion is stock up if on offer! I bought 8 packs for when we adopted (that was 11 days ago and I've only got 2 packs left, I had forgotten how many wipes you need for bums and sticky mitts :0)

ps Amazon have jumbo packs wipes for £9.50 if you subscribe and save - just ordered some more (think it's 10 per box).

Ps my biggest tip still being in the settling in at home, after adopting, is book internet grocery shops for when you arrive home with your little one (absolute life saver !!)


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm another one who bought the washable nappies and wipes, no need to buy any more!


----------

